# Forum hostility



## squirrel15 (Nov 16, 2015)

Maybe its just me, but lately through a number of threads, it seem like there is a lot of hostility. Not just towards obvious trolls, or overly idiotic posts, but towards and between known and respected posters. 

Maybe we all need to post some more in the humor section and lighten up some, or maybe we need to stop being hypercritical of every post in every thread. Just something I've noticed lately, and I hope we can all start posting differing opinions respectfully again. Carry on all.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 16, 2015)

This post sucks.


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 16, 2015)

Sorry. Not smelling what you are stepping in. Move it along. Nothing to see here.


----------



## triemal04 (Nov 16, 2015)

What makes a "known and respected poster?"  Because if it's the same thing that often makes some people here "experts," ie a high post count, it's a questionable statement.

Just curious really.


----------



## squirrel15 (Nov 16, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> What makes a "known and respected poster?"  Because if it's the same thing that often makes some people here "experts," ie a high post count, it's a questionable statement.
> 
> Just curious really.


No, not high post counts. But those that a normal person would be able to see there post history and deem them knowledgeable.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 16, 2015)

Sheesh... Come on Squirrely... We're all adults. We don't have to play patty-cake all the time.

I think the real problem is being overly sensitive.


----------



## triemal04 (Nov 17, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> Sheesh... Come on Squirrely... We're all adults. We don't have to play patty-cake all the time.
> 
> I think the real problem is being overly sensitive.


You special little flower you...


----------



## Meursault (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeah, the unwarranted abuse and outright hostility to new people has largely driven me away. I wish there were a community out there where people could share opinions without being bullied under the guise of "debate" or "asking for evidence".

Mostly I wish the word filter wasn't on, because I could have gotten this reply down to nine characters. But that's just an outward sign of the  iron-fisted  fair and thorough moderation that makes this one of the least plausible places to tone troll.


----------



## squirrel15 (Nov 17, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> Sheesh... Come on Squirrely... We're all adults. We don't have to play patty-cake all the time.
> 
> I think the real problem is being overly sensitive.


Part of it yes this is true a lot of people are overly sensitive. And I don't expect everyone to get along and agree all the time. It was an observation that I made, that lately there is bickering and arguing, instead of debate and disagreement.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 17, 2015)

It's a generational thing. It isn't a "you're an idiot" type of thing....

This is how society is going. There is a new generation, millennials, who seem to think they are "special" and entitled. That the old world is offensive and oppressive. That hard work is not necessary to succeed, and that the benefits of the many should be shared or given to them simply for existing...

Etc. etc. etc.

The millennial attitude shines, *shines*, right through the text, and those of us who see the blatant arrogance and entitlement are frankly sick of it. Humility and being humble are becoming recessive traits, and the "you expect _*me*_ to earn my stripes, pay *my* dues?!" attitude is prevalent. To top it off- they take offense to any sort of criticism. Don't even get me started of those preaching "tolerance" who are intolerant to criticism of their cause...

Even those who do demonstrate personal responsibility and common sense seem to think that such actions entitle them to something special... Just being "normal" is now a thing that deserves special credit to the crowd I'm speaking about. That's ridiculous; everyone does not get a participation trophy.

There is a stark difference between being new, wanting to learn, and being eager to put in the work, and the generation of ubiquitous pansies that are everywhere! These issues are prevalent everyday in current events... One simply needs to look around to see....

I doubt I am alone in this train of thought.

I think this is where the perceived "belittling" is coming from. It is not what it seems... It is trying to make someone see the light, but this is not the medium to teach life lessons... I myself am guilty of this. These folks are the way they are because of the way they were raised, and nothing is going to change their outlook, except for that brick wall they run into in the real world.

Some are so far gone, they want to rewrite history to conform it to their own views and agendas.

That's a long post, and that is my succinct analysis... To try and explain myself further would be a 20 page essay....


----------



## squirrel15 (Nov 17, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> It's a generational thing. It isn't a "you're an idiot" type of thing....
> 
> This is how society is going. There is a new generation, millennials, who seem to think they are "special" and entitled. That the old world is offensive and oppressive. That hard work is not necessary to succeed, and that the benefits of the many should be shared or given to them simply for existing...
> 
> ...


Fair points, I guess I'll just sit quietly, so long as you treat me special and bring me cookies  well sadly though, they are rewriting history


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 17, 2015)

Did someone say cookie?


----------



## ERDoc (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## cruiseforever (Nov 17, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Did someone say cookie?


 
Yes please, with milk.


----------



## epipusher (Nov 17, 2015)

Well said Sandpit. It not only exists in an EMS forum but the workplace as well.


----------



## reaper (Nov 17, 2015)

Nothing new in this forum. You always have the ones that are superior to the new guys. After a while you learn which to ignore and which give good advice. 

It will always be that way, on forums and in life.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 17, 2015)

I totally agree with the entitlement idea of this generation. I have worked hard and earned every milestone. I don't want anything from anyone unless there is no alternative. I derive satisfaction from achieving things and earning what I've worked for. I have a hard time respecting myself if things are just handed to me. I'm not a millennial,  but I'm still hesitant to post much. I'm even debating this one as I type because of how things are said. Not what is said. And I'm no shrinking violet, either. I don't run to mama crying. Au contraire. I always make sure I speak to others the same way I would hope they would speak to me. Once in a while I see something that is almost shocking in it's presentation and makes me cringe even if it has nothing to do with me.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 17, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> What makes a "known and respected poster?"







This is a known and respected poster.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Nov 18, 2015)

And gotshirtz wins the thread!! Well done.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 18, 2015)

Smoking babies save lives.

Not smoking a baby.

But a smoking baby

Like not on fire

But like a baby smoking a cigarette


----------



## squirrel15 (Nov 18, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Smoking babies save lives.
> 
> Not smoking a baby.
> 
> ...


What if its a cigar type baby?


----------



## redundantbassist (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 18, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> View attachment 2466


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 18, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> View attachment 2466



Offended on the internet? I know just the report to file!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 18, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Offended on the internet? I know just the report to file!



That is awesome


----------



## squirrel15 (Nov 18, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Offended on the internet? I know just the report to file!
> 
> View attachment 2467


That last box, has never ever, in the entirety of the interwebz ever been checked


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 18, 2015)

squirrel15 said:


> That last box, has never ever, in the entirety of the interwebz ever been checked



And yet it is the one that applies to everyone.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 18, 2015)

Looks similar to what we have in the Army:


----------



## redundantbassist (Nov 18, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Looks similar to what we have in the Army:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im gonna print that out and hang it up in my department.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 18, 2015)

Someone still has to be the bad guy and play into this. Most of this thread is still fine, but we still have to remove obscenities as forum policy. Keep it clean-ish.


----------



## ERDoc (Nov 18, 2015)

Sorry, feel free to take it down.  I can't edit it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 1, 2015)

Squirrel15, you're certainly onto something. There's a few posters here (Triemal04 comes to mind immediately) that bully folks because they feel superior to others and generally treat folks like crap. Don't mind them, they're the...people to avoid, both on the internet and in the real world.


----------



## triemal04 (Dec 1, 2015)

I know, I know...I'm just a big meany meany grumpy face poopy pants no good!  But hey!  I did stand out on the corner today with a sign advertising free hugs, so that helps...right?


----------



## squirrel15 (Dec 1, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> I know, I know...I'm just a big meany meany grumpy face poopy pants no good!  But hey!  I did stand out on the corner today with a sign advertising free hugs, so that helps...right?


Your free hug only counts if you have a photography is not a crime poster with it


----------



## squirrel15 (Dec 1, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Squirrel15, you're certainly onto something. There's a few posters here (Triemal04 comes to mind immediately) that bully folks because they feel superior to others and generally treat folks like crap. Don't mind them, they're the...people to avoid, both on the internet and in the real world.


Hey I'm just pointing out an observation Ive seen recently. Isn't wasn't directed towards any specific poster, nor did I create the thread to call anyone out.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 1, 2015)

I completely missed this thread when it was originally posted.

I actually agree, our members often act uncivilized and hostile towards others.  Honestly, it's the exact opposite environment that we cultivated for much of this forum's history.

I take responsibility for the lack of leadership, I've been out of the loop for quite a while.

Please report any posts that are inconsistent with our rules so that we may address promptly any concerns or issues.

Any suggestions are also appreciated.  

We'll do better.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Dec 1, 2015)

Frankly, the hostility in the thread about forum hostility is making me uncomfortable.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 1, 2015)

... And here comes the ban hammer.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 7, 2015)

MMiz said:


> I completely missed this thread when it was originally posted.
> 
> I actually agree, our members often act uncivilized and hostile towards others.  Honestly, it's the exact opposite environment that we cultivated for much of this forum's history.
> 
> ...



Hi just dropping in.
(sigh) It's like whackamole. Still an outstanding website.
The members need to hold up their end by being civil and constructive and adult. Want an example of a "failed state" website? Try the boom-bust "Second Life". The participants have turned it into a ghetto whete once large companies and even countries had representative presences.

Mod Gods, stay the course. Merry xmas!
(yeah, still have the mug).


----------



## exodus (Dec 7, 2015)

I swear I just saw a ghost...


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 7, 2015)

Mycrofft back from the dead.


----------

